# Illustrator segmentiert große PSDs - mit Haarlinien dazwischen!



## joobie (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: füge ich eine größere (ca. DIN A3) PSD aus Photoshop in Illustrator ein, speichere das als AI und öffne es später wieder, dann ist das Bild in mehrere gruppierte, horzontale Segmente gleichmäßig aufgeteilt.

Das Problem ist, dass zwischen den Segmenten weiße Haarlinien sind! Die sieht man im Druck natürlich auch (Ich meine nicht am Tintenstrahler).

Weiß jemand vielleicht, woran das liegt, und wie ich das abstellen kann?

Übrigens: CS2. In CS3 ist es aber anscheinend auch so.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## joobie (4. Juli 2007)

Ok, ich merke gerade, dass das immer gleich beim Platzieren passiert, nicht erst nach dem Speichern.

Wer kennt das Problem?


----------



## elPadrino (29. August 2007)

Hi Joobie,

ich habe eben ein .jpg im Photoshop auf DIN A 3 vergrößert, als .psd gespeichert und im Illustrator in eine leere Datei (Größe DIN A 3) platziert. Ich kann Deine Fehler nicht nachvollziehen (CS-1).

Für was benötigst Du ein Bild in der Größe im Illustrator? Und in welcher Auflösung hast Du das Bild im Photoshop gespeichert? Wie hast Du dann das Bild im Illustrator geöffnet (Copy-Paste, Öffnen oder Platzieren)?

Greez
elPadrino


----------



## joobie (29. August 2007)

Hi elPadrino,

danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich benötige große Pixelgrafiken in Illustrator z.B. für Poster- und Bannerdrucke ab DIN A2, oft noch größer, zB Banner (390x95cm). In diesem Fall sind es zwei Pixelgrafiken (groß=ca. 150 MB bei 450dpi).

In der Datei (Illu) sind es hauptsächlich Vektoren. Empfiehlst Du, Bilder dieser Größe in Photosop zu finishen? Also anders herum - Vektoren dort zu platzieren?

Bilder platziere ich in Illu meistens mit Copy-Paste.

Danke und Greez


----------



## ikon (29. August 2007)

Hi,

Dasselbe passiert auch mit Pixelgrafiken in PDFs wenn man diese im Illustrator öffnet. Warum dies passiert kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Ich würde Pixelgrafiken auch nicht unbedingt in Illustrator Copy&Pasten, die Platzieren Funktion wird sicherlich nicht umsonst da sein (Vorteil hier daß Du nicht jedesmal die Grafik neu reinkopieren musst sondern in der Verknüpfungspalette aktualisieren kannst).

Solch große Grafiken würde ich nicht in Photshop "finishen". Pxielbilder bei Banner in A2 Größe werden auch selten in hoher Auflösung benötigt (450dpi ?), Man steht ja nicht mit der Nase 30 cm davor wie z.B. bei nem Flyer oder CD Hülle. Generell bis A3 300dpi oder höher, ab A2 150dpi oder höher, ab A0 72dpi oder höher. Mehr ist natürlich schöner, aber irgendwann steigt einem der Drucker aufs Dach weil sein RIP ewig baucht um Deine PDF platt zu rechnen. Wenn Du allerdings bei niedriger Auflösung in Photoshop Schrift setzt  wird die irgendwann arg schwammig. Deshalb würde ich bei solchen Layouts immer nur das nötigste als Pixelbild nehmen (Fotos, Montagen/Collagen) und Schriften und alles was in Pfaden gemacht werden kann, in Illustator, Freehand, Indesign, etc., setzen.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## joobie (30. August 2007)

Danke, Ikon, für Deine Antwort.

Das stimmt mit der Auflösung, mache ich normalerweise auch in etwa so... Obwohl ich auch für A0 und größer immer gerne 150dpi benutze. Der genannte Banner kam in ein Schaufenster und sollte eben hochauflösend sein... Da hab ich dann mal 450dpi genommen. War aber, denk ich mal, auch nur ein Ausnahmefall. Ist übrigens trotzdem sehr gut geworden 

Ist gut zu wissen dass Du das "finishen" in Illu bzw. Vektorprogrammen empfiehlst. Das mache ich seit Jahren so, und so komme ich auch am besten klar.

Dass der Drucker mir ab und an mal auf den Kopf steigt, nehme ich dabei billigend in Kauf 
Manchmal muss das einfach sein.

Das mit Platzieren probiere ich mal aus. Ich benutze die Funktion ja auch hin und wieder, aber wenn Photoshop und Illu offen sind, ist es halt einfacher mit Copy & Paste... Muss ich jedenfalls mal testen. Die Verknüpfungspalette ist auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil, das stimmt...

Danke nochmal und frohes Schaffen!
LG Joobie


----------



## elPadrino (30. August 2007)

HI,

Ikon hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt ;-) .... Ich versuche bei so großen Dateien von Anfang an alle Faktoren optimal zu wählen, um späteres Nacharbeiten zu vermeiden (lässt sich nie ganz vermeiden, aber annähernd): Bilder im Photoshop, in optimaler Auflösung (so hoch wie nötig und so gering wie möglich!) erstellen und bearbeiten. Vektoren im Illustrator und das End-Layout erstelle ich bei solchen Aufgaben meistens im InDesign.

(Vorher erkundigen, in welcher Auflösung deine Druckerei druckt - höhere dpi ergeben dann keinen Sinn mehr und verbrauchen unnötig Speicher. Schriften erst im letzten Layout hinzufügen.)

Dabei ist dann das ganze Spektrum der CS ausgeschöpft und Du kannst jeweils die Vorzüge der einzelnen Progs optimal nutzen.

Greez und viel Spaß noch
elPadrino


----------

